# Knicks vs Raptors: Jan 15, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@







*​*Knicks (13-21) vs Raptors (12-24)*​*Jan 15, 2006 1:00PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*Air Canada Centre*​*Toronto, ON*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​*Projected Starting Lineup:*​*
Knicks​Curry/AD/Lee/Nate/Steph​



































​Raptors​​**Araujo/Bosh/Peterson/Graham/James*​



































​ 
*Raptors:*


> The Toronto fans sure have a bevy of players they like to boo: Vince Carter, Tracy McGrady, Damon Stoudamire and Lamond Murray come to mind, but Sunday, they hope to get a chance to vent at an executive. Isiah Thomas, the architect of Toronto's first three seasons -- he drafted Stoudamire, Marcus Camby and McGrady with his first-round picks -- has a special place in the hearts of the fans here and usually draws all kinds of boos whenever he returns.


 

*Knicks:*


> Knicks coach Larry Brown reached a noteworthy milestone when New York hustled past a stubborn Atlanta Hawks team on Friday at Madison Square Garden. He became the fourth coach in NBA history to reach 1,000 wins, joining Lenny Wilkens, Don Nelson and Pat Riley. Fans were up chanting, "Lar-ry, Lar-ry," as time expired. "I grew up coming to this place and I never imagined that would ever happen to me," Brown said. "So that was obviously very special.


 
http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Raptors: Jan 14, 2006*

Do not, I repeat, do not take the Toronto Raptors lighty. They were on a streak just like us but ran into a road block. Bosh and James have been on fire! Hopefully the Knicks don't look past the Raptors either as another W because it won't come that easy.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Raptors: Jan 14, 2006*

Your totally right you cant this talented team to lightly. At the same time these are the type of teams the knicks need to beat if they want to get any respect.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Knicks vs Raptors: Jan 14, 2006*



Kitty said:


> Do not, I repeat, do not take the Toronto Raptors lighty. They were on a streak just like us but ran into a road block. Bosh and James have been on fire! Hopefully the Knicks don't look past the Raptors either as another L, because he won't come that easy.


No way can we look past the Raps because they've been on the same streak as we are as of late. This may be a trap game so we need to come out on fire and keep on them.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Raptors: Jan 14, 2006*

Lets go 


Yeah!!!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Knicks vs Raptors: Jan 14, 2006*

7-0


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Knicks vs Raptors: Jan 14, 2006*

where is the game bein broadcast


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Raptors: Jan 14, 2006*



musiclexer said:


> Lets go
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!


Where you been music? Nice to see you buddy! :cheers: 

Here's 1000 bet on the game!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Raptors: Jan 14, 2006*

Why does espn 1050 come in no good on any radio I try its annoying. :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Why does espn 1050 come in no good on any radio I try its annoying. :curse:


I have the same problem, try messing with the antenna, or shifting the location of the radio.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Graham starts over Rose.

Raps by 20. cheah!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Graham starts over Rose.
> 
> Raps by 20. cheah!


Oh alright I'll fix that....

Knicks by 20 you say? Yeah I hope so too! :biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I have the same problem, try messing with the antenna, or shifting the location of the radio.


I try everything lol. Its annoying because sometime radio is the only way I can listen/watch game and it sounds so crappy.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the knicks should win if only because the raps dont have a real center , when they get one they could be pretty good.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd really rather play most other teams then the Knicks right now.

Isn't it nice to see the 'worst division in all of sports' have some pretty damn hot teams, ie Nets, Knicks and Raps?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the nets are hot? they got killed last night, and are getting massacred tonight.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Knicks>Mavs
Mavs>Nets
Knicks>Nets
:banana:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Didnt raps lose there last game? Lets face it knicks are going to run away with the divison.....ROFL :biggrin:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Didnt raps lose there last game?


No, the Raps won 95-86 against the Bobcats.

Anyways, this should be an entertaining ball game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> the nets are hot? they got killed last night, and are getting massacred tonight.


The Mavs committed a 187 on the Nets tonight and Josh Howard and company didn't even get arrested. Talk about Texas Justice. :laugh:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's game time woo hoo... Tru did you get the radio to work?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mike James is out with back spasms. That may be some good news for us, because he has been on fire as of late.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

eddy curry dominating down low


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Anyone want to say anything about the refs right now?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Toronto is going to the free throw line a lot. Oh well we just have to find our way to climb back into this game. Raptors up by 16 points in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

We're down by 13 at the half. Damn, come on. These are the freaking Craptors we're talking about. Can we give Curry the damn ball more often? He's dominating today! Let him win this game for us. Come on. Let's go, this game isn't over.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We have to play better defense, that's what's killing us right now. We must do a better job on Mo Pete and Rose.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

BrettNYK said:


> We're down by 13 at the half. Damn, come on. These are the freaking *Craptors * we're talking about. Can we give Curry the damn ball more often? He's dominating today! Let him win this game for us. Come on. Let's go, this game isn't over.



That was uncalled for, but okay.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This game is getting out of hand...knicks heads seem to be in the sky today.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

vigilante said:


> Graham starts over Rose.
> 
> Raps by 20. cheah!


very good prediction


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> That was uncalled for, but okay.


Sorry. Just a little pissed today...

We suck. Unbelieveable. 6-0? We beat the freaking Mavs, Suns, Wizards, but we can't beat a team that is one of the worst in the league. Unbelieveable. We suck.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not here to be an *******, but are the knicks defense usually like this?

Don't get me wrong, I root for 4 teams ... Raps, Knicks, Bulls, and Rocks.

I just never get a chance to watch the knicks.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Knicks defense obviously isnt usually like this, considering you cant win any game if you give up points at this rate.

the raptors are shooting very well, and the knicks D is a step too slow tonight.

...back to the drawing board


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> Anyone want to say anything about the refs right now?


nah, not really... unless the refs are setting picks for jalen rose, which i havent seen.

i get a little upset when fans blame refs for losses...*coughs* bull fans! 

erm

anyways....at least curry had a good first quarter


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I didnt think our streak would end to the raps but whatever another game tomorrow night.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

BrettNYK said:


> Sorry. Just a little pissed today...
> 
> We suck. Unbelieveable. 6-0? We beat the freaking Mavs, Suns, Wizards, but we can't beat a team that is one of the worst in the league. Unbelieveable. We suck.


if we're one of the worst teams in the league...so are you. we're about to have the same # of wins as you and we're 12-9 after starting 1-15


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, I was looking foward to a CV vs Frye game, but that didn't happend.

I think Eva > Frye, but Frye played better today, even if the stats are similar.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> i get a little upset when fans blame refs for losses...*coughs* bull fans!


Lol I wasnt serious..it was a joke because we were getting blown out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm gone for one second, and the kids come out and play. Watch the baiting folks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Told you guys you can't take the Raptors lightly. Over confidence can kill a team and that is a perfect example of that. Hopefully we can rebound in the next game.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Do me a favor mjm if you got a problem with that post take it up with the mods in "your" forum. It has nothing to do with the Knick forum. 

-Kitty

Edit over a mod again and you get suspended. If you got a problem with a poster that made a post in the Nets forum, PM the Nets Mod or the CM. Don't announce it in this thread.

-Kitty


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Who's that blonde chick behind the knicks bench (behind Curry and Marbury)


she's hot!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

crimedog said:


> if we're one of the worst teams in the league...so are you. we're about to have the same # of wins as you and we're 12-9 after starting 1-15


You guys have good young talent, don't get me wrong. I love Bosh and Charlie V. You guys have an excellent future.

Yes, we suck today. We're terribly inconsistant, and the Raptrrs have been playing well of late, as have we. Today, we're been tired, and we had a terrible game. Ugh, today is disgusting for us.

And also, you guys have more losses than us, but that means nothing right now. We suck today, but I think that we'll make the playoffs. But I'm a huge homer. :banana: 

I can't dispute what you said, though. We'll see how the season plays out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Who's that blonde chick behind the knicks bench (behind Curry and Marbury)
> 
> 
> she's hot!


She looks fake to me. Ok I'm hating so what. LOL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>8-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>9-12</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*34-71*</TD><TD>*4-14*</TD><TD>*31-47*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*103*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*28.6%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 13 (20)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#ce0f41 colSpan=13>*TORONTO RAPTORS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Morris Peterson, GF</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>11-16</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jose Calderon, PG</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Joey Graham, F</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Rafael Araujo, C</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Bosh, FC</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>9-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Alvin Williams, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mike James, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Darrick Martin, PG</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>10-15</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>10-11</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eric Williams, GF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Bonner, PF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Loren Woods, C</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Aaron Williams, FC</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*49-83*</TD><TD>*6-15*</TD><TD>*25-30*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*37*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*129*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*40.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 11 (9)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

They key stats to the game was rebounds and turnovers


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

It's just 1 game, I wouldn't worry about it too much...

Your team is still playing great right now, I mean anyone can have an off night, just remember us...

You'll get 'em next time... :cheers: 




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

that's one hell of a way to end a streak, but it's only one game. Hopefully the beating doesn't take the wind out of this teams sails.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Graham starts over Rose.
> 
> Raps by 20. cheah!


I'm good.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

is it me or do the knicks like the raps breakin franchise records...
most pts in a game -129(today)
first playoff series victory in franchise-back when vc was havin a hell of a time as a rap.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> is it me or do the knicks like the raps breakin franchise records...
> most pts in a game -129(today)
> first playoff series victory in franchise-back when vc was havin a hell of a time as a rap.


I think it's just you, what makes you think the Knicks enjoy that?


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

We'll take it out on KG, and the wolves, is there by any chance of us still getting him? how many years on his contract?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I think it's just you, what makes you think the Knicks enjoy that?


nah, im just messin around.u know i dont despise the knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> We'll take it out on KG, and the wolves, is there by any chance of us still getting him? how many years on his contract?


He has 4 years left on his deal including this year at 84 millions remaining. If KG is indeed moved it's probably at the end of the season where McHale can evaulate whether he would do such a thing. Say hypotheically we are in the hunt, we would probably have to give up a lot of "young" talent. The Wolves aren't stupid to give him away for expiring contracts.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

this was the raps biggest points scoring game ever, we will bounce back today


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We have to do a better job on the zone defense that the Raptors were displaying. Other teams around the league are going to figure out, if they haven't already that is our weakness. If only we had an Allan Houston like shooter on this team. Q wake up!!!!:banghead: We also need to go back to the drawing board when it comes down to defense. What happen, we forgot how to play that?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

q did good yesterday, he didnt miss much at all


----------

